# Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!



## Anglerboard-Team (30. April 2009)

werbung​





<iframe name="myframe" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.anglerboard.de/anspo/videos/grauvell_brandung.html">
</iframe>


----------



## palltiger (30. April 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin ein Fan dieser Videos! Wirklich interessant - mehr davon bitte!


----------



## Knödel (30. April 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

tolles video, der show room sieht aber aus wie ne abstellkammer .


----------



## hans albers (30. April 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*



> aber aus wie ne abstellkammer


yep ,stimmt..
n büschn schummrig dat ganze

man beachte auch die schuhwahl des moderators am strand....
da sind "nasse "vorprogrammiert...

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Das sind Top  Outdoorschuhe ;-))
Egal wie nass die werden, die sind ruckzuck wieder trocken...
Tolle Sache ab 10 Grad plus - Immer zu empfehlen ;-)))


----------



## Franky (30. April 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Passt bloß auf - Tom bringt nachher noch die Birkenstock "Jesusschlappen-Anglerboard-Edition" raus... :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Na damit muss man dann aber auch übers Wasser gehen können 
Das Video ist echt gut nur der Moderator schwätzt so komisch....


janzschnellwech........ :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Ihr könnt mich nicht aufregen, nur weil ihr Kultursprachen nicht kennt... ;-)


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Moin, 
kann man(n) irgendwo einen Katalog ordern?
Interessanter Clip, ein "Wind"-Mikrofon wäre gut gewesen, ansonsten klasse gemacht!
Die "JSL" (JesusStrandLatschen) sind jetzt schon Kult! 
Werden bestimmt der Renner an der Küste!
Petri!


----------



## Knödel (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

hrhr, die konzentration bei dem video liegt eher bei seinen schuhen und den wellen, die ihm immer näher kommen. Wie heisst der hersteller nochmal? *scherz*


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Von den Sandalen? Müsst ich gucken...
Vom Angelgerät:
Grauvell!!


----------



## grazy04 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Das ist eine Rute, DIE EINE Rute, eine Rute um sie zu knechten.... ich schweife ab 
Die Idee mit dem verlängerbaren Griff find ich ma Klasse !

Feines Video, Gott sei Dank kenn ich seit eingen Jahren Leute die auch so reden und kanns einigermaßen verstehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*



> Feines Video, Gott sei Dank kenn ich seit eingen Jahren Leute die auch so reden und kanns einigermaßen verstehen


Wir können alles - außer hochdeutsch...


----------



## wasser-ralf (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Inhaltmäßig ganz gutes Video, aber der Ton ist eine Zumutung. Die Windgeräusche überdecken das Wort teilweise völlig und machen es unverständlich. Lässt sich in der Lokalität Stand nicht ganz vermeiden, aber mit etwas technischem Aufwand und Geschick könnte man dem schon etwas entgegen wirken. Für mich ist der Ton jedenfalls nicht Verwendungfähig. Schade um den Aufwand mit dem Video.
Tschuldigung für die kritische Anmerkung, aber ich bin dahin gehend beruflich vorbelastet.

LG wasser-ralf


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*

Sorry... aber der Ton ist wirklich eine Zumutung. Sowas ist alles aber bestimmt keine Werbung :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video! Grauvell: Die Brandung - unendliche Weiten!*



> Tschuldigung für die kritische Anmerkung, aber ich bin dahin gehend beruflich vorbelastet.


Wieso entschuldigen? 
Vollkommen richtig.
Das haben  wir komplett unterschätzt und wird beim nächsten defintiv besser sein.
Dafür ist es erkennbar live und nicht gefaked..


----------

